# what is the record for fastest speed with a normal slingshot and normal shooting style that is shooting with a face anchor point not butterfly style



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

what is the record for fastest speed with a normal slingshot and normal shooting style that is shooting with a face anchor point not butterfly style . All the chronograph. Stuff. I see show people pulling way behind there head which is not what most slingshot shooters at least new shooters will do . So i was wondering what the fastest speed someone can.get shooting with a face anchor point. Which would be around 30 to 36 inches of draw lenght for most people .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Projectile weight? I can get 250fps with a .177cal BB and a very mild draw weight (32" draw).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Record for longest post title :lol:


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Normal slingshot? What do you define as a normal slingshot?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a band set up that I get 285 fps using 3/8 with a 32 inch draw. I can get some more fps if I draw and shoot immediately. Too a little extra tug upon release adds some fps. I haven't tried but a few band combos.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

By normal slingshot i mean one that has no (draw exstantion or pulleys)


----------

